# Listed a great bow in the classifieds



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2365689#post2365689


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey guys, let me know if you think the price is too high? No offers yet


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

The whole bow looks like a Hoyt. I have the V-Tec and it looks just that...son-in-law e-mailed me yesterday asking about buying a bow...forgot about looking at your ad a week or so back.

He is a MOOSE of kid...6' 7"...what is the max draw length?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sent you a pm


Captn C said:


> The whole bow looks like a Hoyt. I have the V-Tec and it looks just that...son-in-law e-mailed me yesterday asking about buying a bow...forgot about looking at your ad a week or so back.
> 
> He is a MOOSE of kid...6' 7"...what is the max draw length?


----------

